# Battle of the bucks



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 4, 2021)

I (by necessity) introduced my 2 bucks, on Monday. The battle was fairly brutal, but seemed to calm, after about half an hour. That evening, we went back out to check on them, and my senior buck was walking fine, but tilted his head awkwardly, when he'd trot or run, but that stopped, within about 15 minutes, and he was running normally. I checked his horns, and there was a little bleeding at the base, where the flesh was beat up a bit, but it seemed minor. They had called a truce, and were avoiding each other, taking turns with the water trough and manger. 

Yesterday, we noticed the younger was favoring his right front hoof - but, he's also the new buck on the farm, and hasn't warmed up to us *quite* enough to let me look. He's going on the stanchion today, no matter what, so I can look closer. His hooves need trimming (bad), and that may be exacerbating his apparent injury. 

But, this morning, I've noticed that my senior buck's left horn is wobbling, and has an odd cant to it. He let me get close, and I noticed a bit of clear oozing, at the base. He's going on the stanchion today, even before the other, and I have some ointment to put on, to prevent infection and promote healing. My question is whether there is a way to prevent him losing it. Is this something I can somehow splint/ brace, to give it a chance to heal? Or is he likely to lose it, no matter what? Is his health in danger? The boys are avoiding each other like the plague, right now, so I'm not terribly worried about separating them, unless there is some other danger I need to know about. But, separating them may cause other serious hardship, on our farm, so would have to be a last resort.


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 4, 2021)

Wobbling  horns worry me.  If it breaks off wrong or part way then it will gush blood like a fire hose.

Depending on your goat....  maybe there is a way to brace it all sturdy.....  but I worry not.

I would have the vet come out,  see what the vet thinks,  and probably end up getting the horn removed and cauterized.

Might get both taken off....  I just worry that a buck with a single horn.... especially in a pen with a second buck...  is highly likely to snap it off.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 4, 2021)

Agreed. The problem we're having its that we're down to only 2 or 3 vets, in the county, that even see livestock, because one closed. One of the remaining ones only does Saturday/ Sunday, the other 2 are in the same office, and the (much older) one of the two hasn't been able to come into the clinic more than 2x in the last month, because his wife is in extremely poor health. That leaves 1 - and she's buried. She's working 6am to 11pm, trying to keep up with all the regular appointments, and the emergencies.

We just got back from there, with a tetanus shot for him, and I'm trying to figure a way to splint this horn. I mean, it's a little wobbly, not just hanging. So definitely not something I can cut & cauterize, myself. The base of the horn is very thick... It's the horn you can see, here, in the first pic. The 2nd pic is terrible, but gives a little better idea of the thickness, in relation to his head, as well as the angle of both horns...


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 4, 2021)

Just such a tricky operation.....

Is the other horn good and sturdy?  If so, maybe splint the 2 together with a square of plywood on front and back...  or short 2x4s or some such...  maybe cover hard edges with foam, then duct tape the heck out of it...

And pray.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 4, 2021)

This is what I ended up doing. First, 1 of 5 daily tetanus shots, then this - it was no picnic, either. But, what it did do, was to take the weight/pull off the base, and stabilize it. So, at least now, his movement isn't causing excruciating pain, and it won't be so likely to just snap off, and leave the hole gaping, and him bleeding out, even if it does disconnect. He was scared and in so much pain, that my husband had to hold his body as still as he could, and I tucked his solid horn under my arm, while holding the noodle steady and tying it between the horns. I only needed about 4 more hands... Anyway, at the very least, he seems more comfortable, now. And yes, lots of prayers going up. For his healing, for guiding my hands, as I'm working on both bucks, for the new one to trust me enough to let me(finally) get close enough to examine his front hoof...


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't easily get impressed but I am impressed with your fix for that problem.  I truly hope it works out.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks, Mike! I'll hold my opinion of it, until I see how well it holds up. I've separated the boys - makes other things hard, but give my boys a chance to heal. I just hope they'll both decide they hurt bad enough that they won't do this - at least to this level, again.


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 4, 2021)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> This is what I ended up doing. First, 1 of 5 daily tetanus shots, then this - it was no picnic, either. But, what it did do, was to take the weight/pull off the base, and stabilize it. So, at least now, his movement isn't causing excruciating pain, and it won't be so likely to just snap off, and leave the hole gaping, and him bleeding out, even if it does disconnect. He was scared and in so much pain, that my husband had to hold his body z as still as he could, and I ticked his solid horn under my arm, while holding the noodle steady and tying it between the horns. I only needed about 4 more hands... Anyway, at the very least, he seems more comfortable, now. And yes, lots of prayers going up. For his healing, for guiding my hands, as I'm working on both bucks, for the new one to trust me enough to let me(finally) get close enough to examine his front hoof...


Looks good. 

Good luck!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you! I hope so, too!


----------

